# Matagorda seafood fest march 16



## mataoyster (Apr 25, 2011)

Come to Matagorda on Saturday, March 16 to the 3rd Annual Seafood Fest!!! What a great time to have it too...SPRING BREAK!! We have over 40 vendors to shop at, FRESH Matagorda oysters and shrimp served from 11:30 - 4. Horseshoe contest ( entry $25/person ), men's and women's oyster eating contest ( entery $20/person ), oyster shucking contest ($10/person ) come on and show your skills off!! Live auction that you don't want to miss, raffle drawing and LIVE music all day. OH.... And did I forget to mention BEER!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: COME ON... GATES OPEN AT 10 am. $5 ADMISSION UNLESS YOU PURCHASE A FOOD TICKET FOR $15 AT THE GATE OR IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

How much to eat oysters & shrimp??? Is the $15 for all you can eat or what????


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Roofish said:


> How much to eat oysters & shrimp??? Is the $15 for all you can eat or what????


I highly doubt $15 is all you can eat. I don't know. what i'd like to know also is what are the beer prices?


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

It's not all you can eat unless you enter the oyster eating contest for $20 with a time limit of 5 minutes. At $15 a plate most people can't eat all the food, and if you like raw oyster they are 3 oysters on the half shell for $2 ticket. The beers are 16 oz. cans and cost one $3 ticket.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Those are reasonable prices. I'll be there!!!


----------

